# Can't delete an avi file



## angelwarrior (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi, I downloaded an .avi file (Da Vinci Code). It was put into a shared folder on my hard drive. It cannot be deleted or accessed in anyway. Here is what I have tried so far.

Scanned for virus, trojan, worm, spyware, etc. Not recognized by any programs as such.

Tried to delete manually by various different methods, but the file "hangs up" and doesn't access any windows menus to do so; if a window is accessed (such as rightclicking on it), it will hang up when I ask to delete it.

Tried to remove it with different programs like File Shredder or CCleaner. File Shredder said that the file was deleted, but it is still there.

Tried to zip it, but it wouldn't zip.

Basically, anytime I try to access it in anyway (even play it)?, it "hangs up." 

I cannot go to a previous backup or restore point because I didn't make one.

Does anyone have an idea about what is going on here and how I can get this file off my system? It's making me nervous since it won't go away.

Thanks, any help appreciated! ray:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

angelwarrior said:


> Hi, I downloaded an .avi file (Da Vinci Code). It was put into a shared folder on my hard drive. It cannot be deleted or accessed in anyway. . . .Thanks, any help appreciated! ray:


Hi. . .

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista.

Your inability to delete the file could be the result of a share conflict or possibly a file permission issue.

My suggestions are:

Bring up an elevated command prompt via:
START | type cmd into the start search box | right-click on cmd (cmd.exe) | select "run as admin" | next to the prompt type the following exactly as it appears except (1) substituting your username for "*username*" and (2) correcting the *davinchicode.avi *filename in the command:

takeown /f %systemdrive%\users\*username*\shared\*davinchicode.avi *[enter]
(space after takeown)

icacls %systemdrive%\users\*username*\shared\*davinchicode.avi */grant "username":f [enter]
(space after grant)

del %systemdrive%\users\*username*\shared\*davinchicode.avi [enter]*
(space after del)


Now go back into windows explorer and if the file is present.

You also may want to try to boot into SAFEMODE and attempt deletion of file using your current method.

Please let me know how you make out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## angelwarrior (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi, Thanks for responding! I've worked for a couple of hours with your suggestions, but I'm not having luck. I typed in exactly what you said...specifically, (my username as such on my computer)...

takeown /f %systemdrive%\users\username\shared\TheDaVinciCode2006.avi

I get an error that says the system can't find the path specified.

I tried to do it all sorts of ways - the username and video file with or without spaces, etc., with spaces, I get this error, "invalid argument/option." I also plugged in any possible movie file since I can't access the properties to see what the extension is (though it is coming up as an "avi" file through the icon picture).

I also checked my system to make sure I was typing my username and the filename correctly, and checked the path of the folder "tree."

Does this file path work with Windows Vista? That is my OS. Specifically, the 
%systemdrive% part, as I can't think of what else it could be.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello angelwarrior

It could also be that the file is corrupted or "hung on to" by an application.

1. Try to delete it in Safe Mode.

2. Here are some good free programs which did the job in XP. They are also suitable for Vista

Unlocker
http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/

FileASSASSIN
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/fileassassin.html

MoveOnBoot
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/moveonboot.html


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

angelwarrior said:


> Hi, Thanks for responding! I've worked for a couple of hours with your suggestions, but I'm not having luck. I typed in exactly what you said...specifically, (my username as such on my computer)...
> 
> takeown /f %systemdrive%\users\username\shared\TheDaVinciCode2006.avi
> 
> ...


Hi again - it is a syntax error - 

Let's try this one step at a time - 

original command: - takeown /f %systemdrive%\users\username\shared\TheDaVinciCode2006.avi

do this instead:

*cd c:\
cd users
cd username (substitute your user name here)
cd shared
dir *.avi (this lists all of the .avi files in this folder)*
Do you see The Davinchi Code?

Yes - enter this command:

*takeown /f TheDaVinciCode2006.avi (substitue correct file name)*

Did this work?

I'll be back in about 30 minutes.

Regards. . . JC
.

*@Dunedin - Thanks for responding and a very valid point indeed as this is a shared folder and a problem with wrestling ownership may be an issue - THANKS !!!*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Hi again - 

I wanted to follow up as I was able to get on one of the kiddies laptops and found that there is one more step that you should take. My system has been radically altered for access to every file regardless of the file attributes - system, hidden, shared or otherwise. 

Here is a screen shot with instructions to allow you the ability to see file extensions in Windows Explorer:*

.

.









.

Then via the elevated command prompt, issue the following commands:

*
cd c:\
cd users
cd username (substitute your user name here)
cd shared
dir *.avi (this lists all of the .avi files in this folder)*
Do you see The Davinchi Code? - yes - note the exact file name/extension

NOTE: after each "cd" command, the prompt should then include that folder - here is the expected progression:
c:\>
c:\users\>
c:\users\username\>
c:\users\username\shared\>

.

If not, type *dir* [enter]
Scroll through screen and look for DaVinchicode movie - note exact filename and file extension

.

*icacls Davichicode.avi /grant "username":f * [enter]
(space after before /grant and after grant)

*del davinchicode.avi* [enter]
(space after del)


*Did this work? 

Please let me know via post and PM.

Regards. . . JC*
.


----------



## angelwarrior (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi, 

JC - I have to say, I love this DOS stuff .... reminds me of my teenage years in the 80s before Windows even came around. I have to admit I haven't done much in DOS since 1990 or so, so this is absolutely fun!

Here is what happened per your suggestions:

I got to:

c:\Users\username\Shared>takeown /f *.avi
SUCCESS:......now owned by user....

(it was easier this way as it wasn't recognizing the name and that file is the only avi file in the folder, anyway)

c:\Users\username\Shared>icacls *.avi /grant "username":f
processed file: .....avi

(this command worked with the space before /grant)

c:\Users\username\Shared>del *.avi

The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.

So, the takeown and icacls commands worked but it still didn't delete.

I can tell you that I don't have any program on my taskbar that would be automatically accessing it, no sharewares or anything else I can think of...

I continue to be grateful for your help and I am patient with the process. I usually check my email and online stuff once a day, so sorry for the delay, I'll check back again tomorrow.

Duadin - Thanks for the info....I forgot to mention I tried to delete the file in safe mode, but it "hung up" there, too. I will note those programs you mentioned and see if any of them work.

-DJ/angelwarrior


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

> The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.


This is something I suggested earlier. It does happen for no obvious reason.
2 of the programs I gave you might be able to help

Unlocker
http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/

FileASSASSIN
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/fileassassin.html


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

angelwarrior said:


> Hi,
> 
> JC - I have to say, I love this DOS stuff .... reminds me of my teenage years in the 80s before Windows even came around. I have to admit I haven't done much in DOS since 1990 or so, so this is absolutely fun!
> 
> ...


Hi again. . .

I think you have pinpointed my age as well as revealing yours! I "stumbled" into DOS and MS Basic during college in the 1980's while an Accounting/Finance intern for a then-Fortune 10 corporation. The state of Texas demanded, under threat of legal action, a tax file formatted for the PC (Lotus, I think) from our IBM mainframe system. Information Systems personnel informed me the task was impossible as the EBCIDIC file would never run under that "DOS stuff"! I picked up some books and learned enough of DOS and Basic and produced the file! Then I went back into Corporate Finance!

OK. . . back to MIS 201 - 

There are a few other ways that I can think of to try and do this. I know that on my system I move, copy, delete, etc... directories and files from shared folders every day. First, please download a powerful, easier to use (for me anyway) alternative to Windows Explorer and install - 

*Altap Salamander v2.5 (FULL) download*

.
I'm going to look into a few things - but if I haven't responded by the time you are back on - please send me a PM - OK?

Bye for now. . .

JC


----------



## angelwarrior (Mar 1, 2008)

Dunedin:

I'm noticing a pattern here...whenever I try to use a program that targets wiping out files with privilege problems, the program hangs up as well (Not Responding error). I tried to use the programs suggested, but it happened with all of them. For unlocker I got an error, Debug problem. I even tried my file shredder program again and the same thing happened. I thank you for your suggestions, however....

jc, thanks for the info re the browser, will check it out. I am not sure I trust Windows in the age of "internet security" so it would be nice to try alternative ways of computing... I've always wanted to learn Linus and install it, but I haven't gotten the guts up yet. -DJ


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I haven't really fooled with Linux either. On my "off" windows days - you know the ones where one gets everything wrong - I turn to my trusty IBM Mainframe that I have access to and relax during TSO sessions writing COBOL programs that are controlled by JCL (enough acronyms yet?). Then to reduce stress even more, I go some rounds with my 13 yr old - doing physics problems (actually I pretend that I know what I'm doing and let her work the problems while my 6 & 9 yr olds and I watch COPS 2.0 on G4!).


OK now for round XXI - Let's try this - 

First - Create a new restore point using System Restore. Then download and install Altap Salamander.

Now... let's activate the "hidden" Administrator account. This account has more security rights than the admin account you have. Here are the commands - 

From an ELEVATED command prompt - 


net user administrator /active:yes 

Now, reboot your computer. When you get to the logon screen, there should be a new account called "Administrator". There should be no password required - just hit enter. Do not add a password to this account once in windows as we will deactivate it later.

Go into Altap Salamander and find your way to the file in question. All type of new files will be shown including hidden, system, etc... (There will be letters on the right side of the dates "A" "H" "S", etc..).

Highlight the file in question by (1) a left click and (2) hitting the space bar 1x. Press F8 (delete) and see what happens. This may not work at first. I can tell you that I can now delete any shared file that I want to using Altap and the hidden admin account.

Don't keep me in suspense too long, OK?

JC

.[/font]


----------



## angelwarrior (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll try this tomorrow night - now I have to go to bed....I do have one question, though. When you said,

From an ELEVATED command prompt - 
net user administrator /active:yes 

Is an elevated command prompt a standard command done in DOS? (I do this from C:>)? If not, could you explain how to do this once the program is loaded? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

angelwarrior said:


> I'll try this tomorrow night - now I have to go to bed....I do have one question, though. When you said,
> 
> From an ELEVATED command prompt -
> net user administrator /active:yes
> ...



Apologies. . .

ELEVATED command prompt is START | type cmd | right-click on cmd.exe |select run as admin

Elevated as in run at an elevated security level.

JC


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you awake yet??  It's been... let's see.... 18 hours!! :laugh:


Now that the kiddies are asleep, my turn!


----------



## angelwarrior (Mar 1, 2008)

Success! WOW! It's over, that little #*@( is gone! 

Thanks to you and everyone who has put in their input.....! Seems like a small thing, but how does one know a file like that could later cause a problem? Hmmm....

So thanks a bunch. 

I'm assuming leaving the admin account on my computer won't hurt anything, or interfere....I'm assuming to change password/remove, one can go into the control panel to do it, which I know how to do... if there's anything "special" about removing this, let me know....

Wow, I feel so good. This was like a project. But now I want to learn DOS better. See, good things come out of everything.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

angelwarrior said:


> Success! WOW! It's over, that little #*@( is gone!
> 
> Thanks to you and everyone who has put in their input.....! Seems like a small thing, but how does one know a file like that could later cause a problem? Hmmm....
> 
> So thanks a bunch.






Well, Angelwarrior - A good Saturday afternoon to you. . .

You did it! Congrats on a job well done yourself. And thanks for the compliments.

So, you deleted that very troublesome shared *.avi file. Did you end up using Altap Salamander to do it? I use that program all day - in fact, I usually have 6 open art once. Try to do a file search - under the "Commands" tab. You could go through 100GB in a minute or so. It also can do Vista NT Registry searches. Have you "regedited" yet? If not and you thought the DOS commands were cool, try "regedit". 

I would recommend that you turn the "hidden" Administrator account OFF - back where it was and not password protected. The reason being that it really should be used for system recovery and other troublesome situations like this. I have seen and have been involved in situations here where a "hidden" Admin account had been activated and then the user is actually locked out of their system usually requiring a reformat and reinstall of Vista and the loss of all data. Believe me - I know this to be absolutely true - as it actually happened to me. I was, however able to recover and gain entry into the system. These days, I run these type exercises as my 13 year-old has hacked into various systems here at home and wiped my password out! Very difficult to do under Vista but not impossible. The main advantage of using the hidden admin account is that it is not subject to the Universal Access Control (UAC). If you are the sole user of the computer then use it if you can easily accomplish your tasks more effectively. Also, this account runs everything at an elevated level. 

To deactivate the hidden admin account:

From an ELEVATED command prompt - 

net user administrator /active:no 

Now, reboot your computer. When you get to the logon screen, the Administrator account should be gone.

Well Angelwarrior, it has been an extreme pleasure working with you. Your cooperation in obtaining the information that I requested and following directives made everything go very smooth. When I come across those like yourself that are willing to do what is asked sort of blindly, I will work to get a problem solved no matter the time or effort involved. It is a two way street - remember that. I can't see your screen so you had to literally describe to me what happened. Your "written" annunciation skills are excellent.

Take care and should you have another question or problem, come back to TSF. OK?

Godspeed.

JC

.


----------



## ragez0r (Sep 8, 2006)

download "unlocker"
ive had the same prob for a while.. explorer would lock onto my avi's this program solved all that


----------

